
Show HN: Monitor Your AWS Cost in Slack - toeknee123
https://cloudforecast.io/slack.html
======
toeknee123
Happy Friday! Tony here, one of the co-founders of CloudForecast
(www.cloudforecast.io). We help companies monitor and optimize their cloud
spend with a simple daily report that saves you time and money.

We know you and your team are busy building software. In less than 15 seconds,
you'll know if there is a significant cost increase with your AWS cost with
our easy to understand reports. We surface and summarize the exact problems
areas so you are not caught by surprise at the end of the month with your
bill.

Would love to get your feedback with our Slack integration!

